# ebay attempts to ban sale of used cloth dipaers!



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Cut and paste from an email I have received. Please sign petition.

Just received this and thought I would pass it along:

http://www.petitiononline.com/clothdpr/petition.html

Apparently eBay is attempting to ban the sale of used
cloth diapers on their site on the basis that they fall into
the same category as "used underwear" and therefore are
subject to their Adult/Mature content policies, or something
along those lines...

The link above is to sign a petition which has been started
to request that eBay continue to allow the sale of used cloth
diapers.


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's the petition thread from the Diapering board..

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=622809

It's up to about 3000 signatures now.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope they don't get away with that.


----------



## justplainbecky (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah, they allow people to sell nasty expired carseats that could put a childs life in danger but they want to ban selling cloth diaper? THAT makes sense.


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

hmmm... I don't know - perhaps allow the BUYER to determine what they want to buy (or not buy)!?!?


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dukeswalker* 
hmmm... I don't know - perhaps allow the BUYER to determine what they want to buy (or not buy)!?!?


----------



## Jo&Co (Feb 26, 2007)

What is WRONG with the people at eBay? Pass the word ladies!


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank goodness I already sold mine! Some lucky mama got $200 worth of dipes for cheapo!


----------



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

I just found this out today when I went to check on my listings and found out they'd REMOVED them! When did this start? I was hoping to use the money from selling these to purchase new (used) diapers.







:


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Unbelievable









I signed the petition. I hope they listen!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Totally signed it. Ebay is real close to losing a large market of people.


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

: idiot bastages, they better not stop this.... grrrrrrrrrr. to think I've already begun planning my lot to sell once new baby outgrows the smaller dipes. guess there is always mdc to sell from, although I've never been to the marketplace here. so flipping idiotic for ebay to not allow this







:














:














:


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Be sure to go to ebay and leave a comment

http://pages.ebay.com/help/newtoebay/suggest.html


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Any one know what's happening with the petition? It's almost 4000 now!


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juneweaver* 
Any one know what's happening with the petition? It's almost 4000 now!


The author of the petition posted on the Diapering board a few days ago and said she's going to give it a few more days and then send it in to eBay.

It really is crazy. I bid on a beautiful used Muttaqin fitted the other day and the listing was pulled.














: Extremely annoying.


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

Ack! Ridiculous! I signed too.







:


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

That is crazy! I have bought and sold many used diapers on ebay...I just don't understand why they would be trying to do this...







:


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

Has this been posted in the diapering forum? I signed and sent my own letter as well. I truly hope they reconsider and change it back


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

I just signed the petition and left a comment for ebay....this would be terrible IMO.....







:














:


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

i just sold my cloth diapers last week on craigslist for $150. i read about this in the diapering section. i strongly dislike ebay for two good reasons now!


----------



## NC EcoMaMa (Jun 10, 2006)

I am pretty sure that they are doing it because people have been buying used diapers that were infected with Staph. The way to get rid of staph or other bacteria in used diapers is to do what diaper services do and use a trace amount of bleach in the wash when you first get them.
It is a simple fix, so I don't know why they don't ask mums to post that instead of banning them.
Jo


----------



## DomerJen (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
Be sure to go to ebay and leave a comment

http://pages.ebay.com/help/newtoebay/suggest.html


I signed the petition and sent them a comment.


----------



## mommymo (Nov 3, 2004)

How/when will we be able to find out what ebay decides to do about this?

I am anxious to learn the fate of buying/selling used cloth diapers on ebay, but when will we know?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

This is not a new rule... Ebay has had it for about 5 years. Ebay doesn't have the time to go around patrolling people's listings... they rely solely on other folks reporting listings that are in violation of policies. So there's really some folks out there that are getting report-happy and literally bragging about reporting (and getting pulled) hundreds of listings a day. Who knows why they all the sudden decided to make this their personal mission to rid the world of used cloth diapers, but my hope is they'll get tired of it soon and we can get back to business! Of course it would be wonderful if ebay changes the rule, too!

And even so, a listing can get pulled even when it's not in violation of anything! Yes, it's happened. If someone reports a listing for whatever made-up reason (shipping seems to high, etc.) ebay will probably pull it without really looking at it







It's just what they do when they are bombarded with THOUSANDS of reports a day.. ugh!

There's lots of other CD Auction sites online as well


----------



## clothdiaperingdad (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 
So there's really some folks out there that are getting report-happy and literally bragging about reporting (and getting pulled) hundreds of listings a day. Who knows why they all the sudden decided to make this their personal mission to rid the world of used cloth diapers, but my hope is they'll get tired of it soon and we can get back to business!

This brings up an interesting debate. Who is to gain by the removal of used diaper listings???

Thousands of used diapers are no longer available on ebay.

Could it be that someone is trying to divert consumers away from ebay? Perhaps toward themselves?

*FB has just issued a statement that their sales are up 30% this month from last.*

What caused this shift? That is a big jump, indeed!!

Seems like the inability of consumers to buy used diapers on ebay has forced some to buy new. Maybe they can't afford as many new diapers as they could afford used diapers, but a few new ones is better than none at all!!

Again, I ask: Who is really benefitting from ebay banning used diapers? NOT EBAY- They are losing a LOT of $$$$. It isn't benefiting you and me, the little guy. It seems like the only ones to benefit are those who sell new diapers... perhaps the bigger cloth diaper manufacturers are the culprits... the tattle-tailers.... the ones who seem to gain from everyone else's loss.


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been selling used diaper covers lately with no problem... I guess this category has slipped through the cracks?


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoebemommy* 
I've been selling used diaper covers lately with no problem... I guess this category has slipped through the cracks?

Covers and training pants are also being pulled under same used underwear policy. Also, some sellers have mentioned receiving a Question about how their diapers have been washed and then their item being pulled. Power sellers seem to be more exempt. One ebay thread alluded to knowing one of the people getting auctions pulled and a Canadian board thread contains a claim of getting over 120 listings pulled. Fuzzi Bunz listings have dropped the most over the last 4 weeks. Some individuals feel that they have been targeted by competition and or a disgruntled retaliator.
I wonder how much collateral damage has been sustained by the mom who tried to sell diapers back in Nov/Dec that hadn't been fully disclosed or sanitized from a staph infection, who after being banned here, TBW. DS,LLL, etc then listed them on ebay. Many alert moms did alert ebay and her feedbak has three negatives for selling staph infected dipes. If she was blocked at ebay (and Craigslist) and was known to be a prolific poster on any board mentioned above.....Could she and the very strong responses to her staph diapers from posters here and on other cloth diapering boards have gotten ebays attention ? So much so that ebay changed its position as reported on posts here from August 2004 reassuring sellers that ebay did not consider used cloth diapers as falling under the used underwear ban to their protcting us stance?


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm selling Proraps and still have a listing going. Maybe this supports your brand theory (Proraps is kind of econo).


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

I think the staph think is an important issue people may not realize, so there should be a movement to spread the word on treating used diapers to insure they are jerm free and a required statement in Ebay and other second hand listings, but they need to allow the public to decide for themselves!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not convinced it is staph. ebay.co.uk's been cloth nappy free for a month or so, I believe, and I'm still not clear what a staph infection is- it's not something that anyone ever talks about. I think it's just one person within ebay who's gone "oh, isn't it disgusting, these people are recycling nappies?" and is pulling other people on the bandwagon without doing their research.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I just listed and sold a lot today in less than eight hours. Maybe the key is to put a BIN price so that they get snapped up quickly. I was nervous about doing it but these dipes needed a new home. I did make a statement about sterilizing before use with bleach or sunning. I have always lined dried and never any infections at all.
So now they are mailed off and I hope the person is happy.
I have sold them in the past without any problems and it has been during the past five years.
I did read the policy on Ebay and it does state no used dipes can be listed.


----------



## annab (Mar 25, 2003)

Can you believe I just asked DH to watch the kids for an hour on Sunday so that I could photograph my FBs to sell? ACK

I guess this will be one for Craigslist.

Rats.


----------

